# 3 week PCT — even no TRT



## ATLRigger (Oct 6, 2020)

Finished my first 12 week Test C cycle in late August, and committed to the needle for the next few decades. 
Running 120mg / week currently on cruise. 
Had bloodwork done by my physician but haven’t done the sensitive test and hormone bloodwork.  Will do, folks, I know.  
So I found a local source for HcG, simply to keep my balls from shrinking. Guy’s company does bloodwork and he has several physicians in his family and in his network. Even does a few off the wall things like some more advance endocrinology stuff and even has an OBGYN available. 
Cool. Legit. 
But...
Dude sort of makes me question his knowledge base though when he recommends I run three weeks of PCT before starting cycle again. 
I’m all “I’m on TRT dude, what r u talking about PCT to me for?”
“Reset your receptors” he says.  
Now, I’m not even buying gear from him at this point except for the HcG, but then he throws another curveball at me: 
says he runs nolvadex E3D on certain cycles where aromatization runs high.  
At this point I’m like, I think I know enough to know u don’t run friggin Nolva or Clomid while ON cycle. 

Ok, Underground, what do y’all say?


----------



## CJ (Oct 6, 2020)

Androgen receptors don't reset. They're actually like skin cells, they die off and replace themselves. So there's no "reset".


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 6, 2020)

I've heard of people using Nolva on cycle to keep gyno at bay?


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 6, 2020)

I guess i kind of ranted in my post, when i really should have narrowed my question to:

is a three week PCT with clomid (what i have on hand) worth it if I’m already doing TRT cruise in between blasts ?


----------



## Trump (Oct 6, 2020)

no 
10 char



ATLRigger said:


> I guess i kind of ranted in my post, when i really should have narrowed my question to:
> 
> is a three week PCT with clomid (what i have on hand) worth it if I’m already doing TRT cruise in between blasts ?


----------



## brock8282 (Oct 6, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I guess i kind of ranted in my post, when i really should have narrowed my question to:
> 
> is a three week PCT with clomid (what i have on hand) worth it if I’m already doing TRT cruise in between blasts ?



it would be rather idiotic.


----------



## CJ (Oct 6, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I guess i kind of ranted in my post, when i really should have narrowed my question to:
> 
> is a three week PCT with clomid (what i have on hand) worth it if I’m already doing TRT cruise in between blasts ?



I say no, just drop down to a TRUE trt dose in between, let your body return to normal, all the systemic issues from blasting subside.


----------



## Jin (Oct 6, 2020)

Before AI’s existed people used Nolva while on to reduce estrogen sides. 

that’s not so weird. The PCT thing is not a sound idea.


----------

